# Intel GMA 950 (128MB)



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for a new core 2 duo laptop. The only thing I'm concerned with is this integrated Intel GMA 950 128MB video card. I do play lots of games. Can this card handle the recent 3D games well, or should I look for a better one? Of course there are many better ones, but I'm not sure if this is THAT bad. Or if you could provide some experience/advice on this card.

Thanks very much!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The GMA 950 is actually integrated into the motheboard chipset. It is not a separate graphics card. Plus the 128MB memory is shared from the main system memory. If you choose a system for gaming, make sure it has dedicated memory and a separate GPU (Graphics Processing Unit). Look for laptops that use nVidia or ATI graphics as these are normally separate from the mainboard chipset.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

To answer your question, no "Intel" graphics card will handle very many games good. Some good ones that handle well are:
ATI X1600
ATI X600
nVidia go 7600

and above..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

-d- said:


> To answer your question, no "Intel" graphics card will handle very many games good. Some good ones that handle well are:
> ATI X1600
> ATI X600
> nVidia go 7600
> ...


Agreed. Look for the Mobility Radeon X700 and X1600, and the GeForce Go 7600 for decent gaming. Even the Mobility Radeon X1300 and X1400 and the GeForce Go 7300 and 7400 will handle games well on lower settings.

What is your budget? Perhaps we could recommend a good laptop.

EDIT: Here is a good look at the spectrum:
http://forum.notebookreview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4695&d=1165247029


----------

